# Won't be comming to ECG



## Marko Tsourkan (May 27, 2011)

I have some unplanned family obligations, so unfortunately, it makes it impossible for me to come to ECG this year. I have come to the last two and I am sure I will come to the future ones, so I will have an opportunity to meet many of you in person. Have a great time and enjoy fantastic food and cake (Ryan, I take you will be the cake master again).

Marko


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Marko.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 27, 2011)

unfortunately i can't go this year.....it's a bummer for sure....ryan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 27, 2011)

Me too. I was looking forward to meeting many of you and to have Warren's fantastic food.
Jim, we might have to meet up for a bite of food and drink in NYC or Westchester sometime.

M


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2011)

That would be great Marko! 

The KKF team is working on facilitating more of these type events ( insert mysterious music here)


----------



## WildBoar (May 27, 2011)

With the 'grand opening' of our new kitchen only a couple weeks away, we'll be able to host something in the NoVa area. We'll have tons of counter space for prep to make it a cutting/ cooking gathering. I can't offer to make it like Warren's though, as we had to demo our porch and patio so we won't have much useable outside space for a while.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2011)

Bummer Marko


----------



## mhlee (May 27, 2011)

For those of us who can't make it (I'm 3,000 miles away), how about some food/knife/demonstration/action pictures??? I would love to see pics as things are going on over there. :begging:


----------

